# Astrochelys Radiata (high yellow)



## Patrykooo (Feb 9, 2020)

Good Evening

I would like to hear of you guys what you know about high yellow Radiatas.
My general Questions are:
-Is the high yellow Pattern something that they are born with or does it develop?
-Are there ways to breed them into developing this trait or is it just pure genetics luck?


----------



## Bébert81 (Feb 10, 2020)

High yellow come from a genetic selection.
The tortoise can evolve depending mainly of the genetic but for sure a good maintain will help to have a nice shell, not sure that it will modify colors in the way you are speaking about.


----------

